# Anyone been feeding their dog Natural Balance Duck and Pot lately?



## Malone (Dec 1, 2010)

I've been feeding my dog NB DUCk and Pot since december now it has been fine until now he wont eat it until he get really hungry. I think he plain just doesnt like the taks of it. But before that he loved it. I know from eatring duck myself the flavor is really good. Lasr night he cried when I gave him his NB and he was staring at this bag of Iams on top of the friegerator. I fed him Iams, when he finished, he tried eating NB, but spit it out. I've noticed in the 6 -8 bags that I have purchased of the last 6 months the color/apperance of the kibble is different every time. I know they have made changes to the duck and potato content. Persoanlly I'm ready to try Eukanuba or Science Diet. These high end premium dog foods seem to cause nothing more than loose stool and sensitve stomach. He was on Nutro before NB and that did't work out. He's a high enerygy bully breed 80lbs and smarter than the average honor student, if anyone has any insight I would apprecate it..


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Malone said:


> I've been feeding my dog NB DUCk and Pot


:heh:

Maybe you should try having him smoke it instead of eat it?! Sorry, I had to. D: But now that I reread it you shortened Potato to Pot. Gotchya. 

I'm sorry there is no way that NB is worse than Science Diet, Beneful, Iams, or Eukenuba. Those are all really crummy brands. What is you price range and I can suggest some "premium kibbles" for you. The first one coming to mind that is in this price range would be Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they changed the formula to include more potatoes (like there werent enough in it already), so no suprise your dog hates it, he wants meat. 
Does your dog have to be on LID formula? theres tons of better choices out there.


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

Are you transitioning from one to the other long enough? Are you feeding too much?
Alot of the premium foods will cause loose stools with the increased protein and they tend to be lower in fiber.
Also it takes alot less per feeding with these better foods as i am finding out with our 3 dogs.
Maybe a little more detail on you particular situation would be helpful.
I am feeding TOTW and I've had to cut them back quite a bit.
There are definately alot of great options out there!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

you might have to switch brands a few times
before your dog likes one. i fed NB for a while
and then my dog stopped eating it. i think you should stick with
the preminum brands.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Natural Balance is nowhere near as "premium" as they make it sound. For dogs with allergies it's fine, but otherwise, they are very low in meat content.

The best dry food is Orijen/Acana.
Some of the real premium brands are Nature's Variety, Nature's Logic, EVO, TOTW.
Some of the very decent ones are Merrick, Wellness, Blue Buffalo, Eartborn, Pinnacle, Solid Gold, and Innova.

Always look at the ingredients list when analyzing a food. A few things to avoid are corn gluten, rice gluten, soy, wheat, and plant proteins (ex: pea, potato). Also avoid artificial/chemical preservatives such as BHA/BHT and ethoxyqiun.
Also avoid ingredients such as "meat and bone meal", "animal fat" and any by-products.

Look for specified meats and meat meals, such as chicken meal, turkey meal, etc. The meals are better than the meat alone because they are the dehydrated form, and thus already without the water weight. When you see, for example "chicken", 80% of that is lost because it's water, so in reality, you only have a tiny bit of chicken, whereas "chicken meal" already being dry, you have 100% of it.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Malone said:


> I know from eatring duck myself the flavor is really good.


But I'm sure you wouldn't like the taste of the dog food.. and I'm sure if you handed your pup a piece of fresh duck, he would love it!

NB is fairly low in meat content, it's mostly potatoes. You can't really compare the taste of kibbles to the duck you have eaten, just because it contains duck meal..


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi! My dogs were eating NB Pot. & Duck for awhile (since Dec.) because we discovered Desi has allergies. Since I have mostly senior dogs (one young adult, but she has allergies, too) I went that route. They did okay on it and it did work, but I wasn't happy with all the potatoes and meat not being the first ingredient. Recently, though, I have switched them over to Nature's Variety new LID Turkey food. They also have a new lamb flavor LID. So far, they are doing fine on it. I like the protein content much better and they seem to like the flavor. I do use can food toppers and have used Instinct Duck even when I fed NB. I think we'll stick with this if it keeps working for them. I may try the lamb in the future.


----------

